# Smell



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl (Aug 30, 2014)

So I've been battling my room smelling animal-y. It's a small room and I have four boys. I clean frequently and all that. But I have to say, the thing that changed it all was an air purifier. Holy cow it's amazing. I bought a cheap $30 one and the difference is amazing!


----------



## annie.32 (Dec 5, 2014)

I use half vinegar and half water to clean and there is no smell


----------



## new_rattie_mommy (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for the tip. That's a good idea. My cage is in my bedroom and the door has to be shut at all times cuz my roommate hates rats. So the smell gets kinda bad even when its freshly cleaned up. Maybe ill ask for that for xmas! Probably better for the health anyways than breathing in all the fumes I'm trapped in here with from their litterbox lol


----------



## erinsweeney (Nov 13, 2014)

I use vinagar too and it works great. The smell vanishes almost instantly, the food kind of vinegar works fine. We don't use any kinds of perfumes, air fresheners, or incense, and we never notice a smell, but we've only got two.


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

I have heard a lot of people saying that so thanks for confirming it. My mom always comments on how stinky they are and frankly I agree with her. In my opinion, that is the biggest downfall with rats and almost makes me not want to get them again. It's especially a big deal now because my sister is home for the holidays and I have to sleep with the rats. Now I'll try to find a small air purifier!


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

How many do you have? I have four and I only have a 10 by 10 room, and it only smells after about a week of doing nothing to their cage. Be careful not to over clean. This can make it smell worse because they'll start marking more. I use an animal deodorizer maybe once a day that I just mist around the room. I have the rats and a rabbit litter pan in my room. Also, I'll crack the window for maybe half an hour a day. and I also like to keep a small desk fan on low just to keep the air moving. And I'm used to the slight smell, but even my roommates comment on how fresh my room smells


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

After reading this thread, i think i will be investing in an air purifier! 

I clean my girls frequently, around every 4-5 days and they still smell. I have 5 of them. It was worse when the younger girls were in their old cage. They used to pee on their levels and it was awful. Since moving them all in the same cage the smell has got a lot better, but its still there!

Air purifier it is


----------



## ellebelleeee (Nov 24, 2014)

The vinegar makes a HUGE difference! I use air fresheners sometimes, but I am a bit worried about them breathing in the fumes without a lot of circulation. Any thoughts?


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

ellebelleeee said:


> The vinegar makes a HUGE difference! I use air fresheners sometimes, but I am a bit worried about them breathing in the fumes without a lot of circulation. Any thoughts?


Yeah, I wouldn't use air fresheners. I've been advised by my vet, multiple people on here and after looking online, i'd keep away from scented air fresheners in the room the rats are in. Can trigger respiratory illnesses


----------

